# IT's RAINING!



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

*frolicks*


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have had a great amount in Sharjah- everything looks fresh and clean this morning.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> *frolicks*


I was smiling from ear to ear - I LOVE the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wouldn't be English if I didn't


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

that was AMAZING!! 

What a great start to another great week!!! 

_*dancing in the rain*_


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I missed it!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I just drove from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and it was not fun! Conclusion: I need to buy a car of tank proportions or I'm a gonner


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I missed Winter back in Oz - so to have some clouds and rain has put me in a GREAT mood!!!

Pity its over now  Could do with a good few weeks of rain!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I missed it!


So did I! Slept right through it! Did notice that there was something strange though when I finally dragged myself out of bed - was a bit dark!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

alli said:


> I missed Winter back in Oz - so to have some clouds and rain has put me in a GREAT mood!!!
> 
> Pity its over now  Could do with a good few weeks of rain!


Hubby and son are in Coffs Harbour at the moment- and it has been raining. They are having a ball!.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Hubby and son are in Coffs Harbour at the moment- and it has been raining. They are having a ball!.



You don't want more than a day or two of rain. Remember last year? Took my husband over 4.5 hours (plus an accident) to get from the Meadows to the airport!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

flossie said:


> You don't want more than a day or two of rain. Remember last year? Took my husband over 4.5 hours (plus an accident) to get from the Meadows to the airport!!!


Oh- I remember- my ceiling collapsed in the kitchen ....also did it the year before when it rained.
All looks clean and fresh here.
When DH called this morning from Oz, bragging that they were enjoying the rain- I surprised him with "same here"...lol


----------



## babitha (Nov 16, 2008)

*HEYYYY is it reall RAIN*

UOTE=sgilli3;75204]We have had a great amount in Sharjah- everything looks fresh and clean this morning.[/QUOTE]

Good Morning,
The thunder and lightning at 5:05am today startled the kids to get u p early today or else every sunday it is a lazy day for them and talking about us working people too .

I have been in UAE since the last 30 years, the best ever rain tth i ever saw was in mid 90's and must say it was B_A_D, cars drenched in water till the roof top and fever and cold all over UAE.

Anywya have a SOUP and keep your feet warm and EnJOY.
Luv,
babitha


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh no! I hope my ceiling doesn't fall in!!!!

Im on the ground floor tho so hopefully it'll be someone elses!


----------



## babitha (Nov 16, 2008)

Dnt worry Your safe.... do you call this rain by anywys????? this is not even a sprinkl


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Remember the rain in January this year? The floods, coupled with 'George Bush Day' led to a very surreal week. 

-


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Remember the rain in January this year? The floods, coupled with 'George Bush Day' led to a very surreal week.
> 
> -


Yeah, my kids thought it was Christmas. Especially as we had friends visiting which meant my kids could stay at home and hang out with their kids.  Hubby not impressed with the airport run, though. Left here at 6pm, got home with visitors at 2am!!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

I remember last year's rain! I was reliant on taxi's to get to work at that time and due to the flooding couldn't find taxi's to take me from Mirdif to Greens. I was stuck at home for 2 days and had to work from home - did not complain at all!!!


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

I heard there was thinder and lightning at around 4:00am. Would've been cool to see if I weren't asleep through the whol thing.


----------

